# Factory of Terror



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Thought y'all might like to see one of the local haunted attractions in my city. Click on 'Behind the Screams' for the video. Enjoy  (P.S. pay no mind to the thick New England accents lol)

http://www.factoryofterror.com/main.html


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The video was quite amusing. I just hope that the haunt is nowhere near as cheesy


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I haven't been in a few years, but from what I can remember, it is quite scary. My friend pee'd herself one year


----------



## Hacksaw The Clown (Sep 26, 2012)

it wasnt terrible,but its supposed to be three haunts in one,they run one right into another,all themed poorly so it seems like one show.personally i love a theme and i do hope they work in that a bit


----------

